
Expa Labs? Does anyone know anything about Garrett Camp's accelerator? - jhyoner
Was curious if anyone knows anyone who has actually been through this program and whether startups really spend time working with Garrett himself?
======
cbkirk
My co-founder and I also went through this program building our company,
Chalet. It was a fantastic experience. Everyone at Expa is smart, talented and
very interested in helping the Labs companies succeed in whatever they can;
similar to how @mikeschmidt describes, it's almost like they are members of
your team.

You get a lot of access to and support from the partners. During our first
month in the program, at a meeting with Garrett, we actually got some of the
best advice and directional support we'd ever received. Without just that
meeting, our company would not be the same as it is today.

My co-founder, Michelle Cunningham, also wrote up a short blog post about our
experience with the program: [https://blog.withchalet.com/chalet-expa-our-
take-on-labs-b32...](https://blog.withchalet.com/chalet-expa-our-take-on-
labs-b32e9a4af342#.p37yw6xyo)

------
mikeschmidt
My co-founder, @navied and I were in the first batch with our startup,
Dovetale. In a nutshell I'd say it's less "accelerator" and "incubator" and
more studio with partners as part time employees helping you build. It's a
very unique experience. I wrote a piece here that might be helpful.

[https://medium.com/@mikeschmidt/my-expa-labs-
experience-447f...](https://medium.com/@mikeschmidt/my-expa-labs-
experience-447f7389b737#.nkxdqa9rs)

We spent time with Garret + the other partners very often. Each partner has
different interests and is valuable in different ways. Since you work out of
the same space you see them all the time. Working at Expa HQ definitely has
other advantages but this is high on my list :)

